# Liberty Ship Ekaterini G



## isleofthanet (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi,

The wreck of this almost complete ship is beached off the Sitkin islands, does anyone know if it is visible on GoogleEarth?

Cheers

Alan


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

to answer your question not really, i could not get a close enough view if you can expand and say where on the island she is we might be able to get an impression od a ship but looking at it at the moment its not very clear


----------



## isleofthanet (Jun 13, 2004)

David,

Not sure there are some photos on the www.amnwr.com site but no actual position mentioned just says 'grounded on Great Sitkin Island'

Regards

Alan


----------

